# Suggestions how to smoke (no shell)  mussels.



## matsaki (Sep 29, 2013)

I want to smoke a whole bunch of mussels. But I have some thoughts. When buying smoked mussels in a tin, they always come in oil. Would it be a good idea to put mussels in oil, in a tray and them smoke maybe so also the oil catches some smoke flavour?

I hope somebody can share a great way of smoking shell free mussels with temperature and smoking time.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey Matsaki

I didn't even know you could get smoked mussels in a tin.  Are they as good as fresh??  I've ;had smoked oysters in a tin and they are really disgusting..  I don't see any reason you couldn't put them in oil and smoke them--the oil should take on a very nice flavor and keep the mussels from drying out.  Just not sure what kind of wood to use.  Let me know what you do and how they turn out.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 3, 2013)

I just smoke mine without oil. I do put them in a muffin tray to collect the juices. Most of the time though we smoke them right in the shell as we harvest them right off the rocks.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 3, 2013)

Dirt,

I have to assume (with great envy) that you live on the coast. I used to.  I used to live on a boat.  Now I live inland on ten acres of bushland.  Sigh!

Gary


----------



## matsaki (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm afraid I like smoked oyster in a tin (John West brand) :). I also live next to the coast, but here is Cyprus we don't have mussels or oysters :( I will just try with the frozen ones. 

My thought of cooking and smoking them in oil is that I hope they will be tender, and juicy.

The main questions would be if I should soak them in any brine first. And at what cooking temperature and how long to smoke?


----------

